

Drag and Drop Image Sharing - crizCraig
http://www.dropmocks.com

======
crizCraig
Ha, not sure. I think file drag and drop can only be implemented in the
browser. JS libraries are at the mercy of the api's available. :)

------
gcb
I wonder how compatible that is in regards to browsers/OSes

and how long until YUI/jquery/prototype implements it :D

